#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Internet of Things (IoT) >  >  Is it worth to Pursuing a career in IOT?

## Bhavya

Even though the hype adjoining with IoT is strong, customers havent just hurried out to add smart devices into their households. And while many industries have openly stated support for IoT, far fewer have put up tactics around such inventiveness. To be sure, every time the IoT field seems to increase momentum, something slows down it. In this situation. Is it safe to taking a career path in IOT?

----------

